# HELP????



## ellis995 (Apr 30, 2009)

I have been trying to do a siggy with no luck at all  , if anyone can help me, as i am not very good with these computer thingymagigs ( i am old school )

I would be very gratefull

thanks 
Keith


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 30, 2009)

Just post some pics that you'd like as a siggy, or tell the professionals what you want....


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm sure you will have several of us jumping on it to help. Just post your images your have and any ideas of how you would like it to look.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2009)

With all here.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 30, 2009)

C' ON Wojtek! Wave your magic wand! Show the young people how it's done!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 30, 2009)

Now wait a minute, I'm cranking up the GIMP as soon as I get some firewood!


----------



## Marcel (Apr 30, 2009)

I would say he first should come up with some pics


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 30, 2009)

He's English, give him a Spifire or something d*mmit!


----------



## ellis995 (Apr 30, 2009)

thanks guy's 

the plane's i prefer are British and German fighters of ww2 but not jet propelled.
As i hate them no offence to you guy's who do there is just something special about prop planes of ww2 that get me going. something with my nieces name on SOPHIE as she is the only one i have.she is 4 yrs old

Again thanks guy's


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 30, 2009)

Just to get you started mate....


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 30, 2009)

A few more....


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 30, 2009)

This last one, I just had to show, it in its full glory!

*FINAL KILL*


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 30, 2009)

Brits are coming! (I hope....)


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 30, 2009)

Come on Lucky! Give us something to work with! ha ha ha


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 30, 2009)

Give us a break will ye, I'm trying!


----------



## imalko (Apr 30, 2009)

How about this picture of Hurricane from No 351 (Yugoslav) squadron?


----------



## Lucky13 (May 1, 2009)




----------



## ellis995 (May 1, 2009)

thanks lucky

i like the spits taken off and the 190 in THE FINAL KILL

again thanks to you all for your help

Keith


----------



## Lucky13 (May 1, 2009)

No worries mate! Just wait and see what the professionals can do then....


----------



## Wurger (May 1, 2009)

My first idaea was...


----------



## Wurger (May 1, 2009)

The second one was...


----------



## Wurger (May 1, 2009)

But later...


----------



## ellis995 (May 1, 2009)

thanks Wurger the second one makes me laugh, i am not that OLD just 42,
thanks for making me what 100 or so since the Wright bro's took flight.

Keith


----------



## ellis995 (May 1, 2009)

where do you guy's get these pics from. they are top notch 

IF and it is a big if, you can get a nightfighter shooting a bomber that would be perfect  going to get p***ed now

thanks 
KEITH


----------



## Lucky13 (May 1, 2009)

Try some on my thread on page 10...


----------



## Wurger (May 1, 2009)

Of course it was a joke Keith. I'm happy you have a sense of humor. 

Tonight it is quite late but here is quite quick attempt.I'll try to make something better when get back home the day after tomorrow.Unless somebody of our kind mates here can do that earlier.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 1, 2009)

Forgot the blasted link! http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/signature-general-pics-upload/next-lucky13-sig-12644-10.html

Beautiful work as always Wojtek!


----------



## Wurger (May 1, 2009)

THX Jan...


----------



## Thorlifter (May 1, 2009)

I love the way you do your borders Wurger. I wish I could figure those out.


----------



## ellis995 (May 2, 2009)

thanks Wurger and thanks lucky 13

you guy's are good. i like the pic with the lanc with 1 engine on fire and also the mozzie flying low over the rail yard.

It is so hard to choose? 
 I will let you guys choose for me. MAKE it a poll to see which is best


----------



## Njaco (May 2, 2009)

Here's a quick one from me......


----------



## ellis995 (May 2, 2009)

thanks Njaco.

only wish i was computer literate to do it myself


----------



## ellis995 (May 2, 2009)

thanks Njaco.

Wish i was computer literate to do it myself


----------



## Gnomey (May 2, 2009)

Quick one, using one of the ones you liked from lucky's thread.


----------



## ellis995 (May 3, 2009)

nice one Gnomey


----------



## Lucky13 (May 3, 2009)

Nice going chaps!


----------



## Thorlifter (May 3, 2009)

That's a nice one Gnomey!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 3, 2009)

Nice, Gnomey...

Isn't that box artwork from a Ju88 kit?


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2009)

I think it is of Dragon top-box.Anyway, both Njaco's and Gnomey's projects look very nice.


----------



## ellis995 (May 4, 2009)

Thanks to all you guy's.

i have made my mind up ( it was very tough chooseing i can tell you ) thanks Gnomey but it has to be Wurgers spits taken off. 

IF one of the mods can put it up as my siggy i would be very gratefull

thanks 
Keith


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2009)

Ok...here you are a couple of my another attempt I promissed.Of course these have to be resized before using.

Which one do you prefere?


----------



## ellis995 (May 4, 2009)

thanks Wurger

middle one will be fine


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2009)

Which one did you mean?


----------



## ellis995 (May 4, 2009)

sorry Wurger 

i meant bottom one of the 2 above


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2009)

Done.


----------



## Gnomey (May 4, 2009)

Nice work Wojtek.


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2009)

THX.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 4, 2009)

Nice one Wurger.


----------



## ellis995 (May 4, 2009)

Thanks for that Wurger


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2009)

You are welcome.Is that the one you have chosen?


----------



## ellis995 (May 4, 2009)

yes that's the one i have choosen

thanks again Wurger


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2009)

Glad I helped and You like the siggy.


----------

